# VooDoo LADY PREDICTIONS 2011 - 2012



## ZYDECORICH (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey guys! Hope all of you had a wonderful spring, summer and fall. I got down down to N.O a little late this year. Work was a pain in the ass and it was hard to get away, but I did get down there over turkey day and did my get together with the VooDoo lady. She was all fired up when I went, feeling much better than last year when I saw her. I asked her about this winter season for us and this is what she said. Forget December, not much happening, perhaps a few inches here and there for the Catskills to lower Vermont / New Hampshire with more of a chance north of there from the 12 to the 18th. It should get colder by then so snowmaking can get going. NJ/Penn/ Virginia... go shopping. First good storm could be around Jan 1 to the 7th, nor easter with decent depth...lower hudson valley to southern Vermont anywhere from 8 to 13. More for NH. Jan 14th to 20th northern New England gets a decent storm of the foot variety then cold.Jan 24th to the 30th., big Nor easter, could bomb out over Northern NH into Maine, but all of New England gets piece of this one, even NJ and Eastern PA. Don't see much of a Jan. thaw this year... strange. Feb starts off peaceful but gets rockin by the 6th with eastern upstate NY and Vermont getting it...Gore,Lake Placid, Kmart and Stowe,Jay. cold, cold, cold for everyone from the 10th till the 16th with a boarderline storm on the Mass vermont / NH state lines...Boston could get smacked. Temps moderate after that till the 21st when Maine could get a bunch of steady storms to pile things up. Specifically on the 26th. NH might get a nice piece of this one also. After that the crystal ball went dark and she told me to check back with her. She did not seems as convincing as last year. I don't know, maybe it was the rum.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 8, 2011)

ZYDECORICH said:


> . After that the crystal ball went dark .



Sounds like the end of the world  Oh wait, that's not supposed to happen till Dec 21st.

I hope there is some merit to her forecast.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## watchoutbelow (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice. That all sounds good to me.


----------



## tarponhead (Dec 8, 2011)

ZYDECORICH said:


> After that the crystal ball went dark and she told me to check back with her. She did not seems as convincing as last year. I don't know, maybe it was the rum.



Drink more rum! I'll be up your way jan-01 for Brewday with my homies


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Dec 28, 2011)

tarponhead said:


> Drink more rum! I'll be up your way jan-01 for Brewday with my homies



Good! have fun with the home boys... drive safe.


----------



## jaja111 (Dec 29, 2011)

Voodoo lady's prediction on the year thus far has me a bit paranormally freaked out. I'll be very happy if the remainder of the prediction is as accurate as December was. Creeeeeeeeeepy.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Dec 29, 2011)

jaja111 said:


> Voodoo lady's prediction on the year thus far has me a bit paranormally freaked out. I'll be very happy if the remainder of the prediction is as accurate as December was. Creeeeeeeeeepy.



Don't mean to freak you out but sometimes she can be scary. Last year she was pretty good, we'll see this year. Stir that voodoo chili!!!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 29, 2012)

Well guys, the VooDoo Lady's predictions up till now have been rather poor. Some of those predicted storms could have happened if it just stayed cold enough..but no. I digress. I talked to her recently and all she had to say about the rest of this year is this... The first two weeks or so of March are going to be pretty much the same as it has been...warm. The only feelings she had were around MAR 21st to the 28th. A storm that could be significant. When I pressed her on a specific date she said the 23rd, hitting most of New England with New Hampshire getting the most. I asked about amounts...she said 15. I asked if there was anything else coming, she said perhaps April 3rd but that would be for more Northern VT and NH and would be of the 8 inch variety. Lets hope we get something for the spring.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Mar 9, 2012)

ZYDECORICH said:


> The first two weeks or so of March are going to be pretty much the same as it has been...warm. The only feelings she had were around MAR 21st to the 28th. A storm that could be significant. When I pressed her on a specific date she said the 23rd, hitting most of New England with New Hampshire getting the most. I asked about amounts...she said 15.
> 
> 
> So far.....so right...let's see.


----------

